# Mother-in-Law cooked a seafood dinner.



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

My Mother-in-Law cooked a seafood dinner. As you can see she really goes for the gusto. For 5 people there were 4 lobsters, 2 crabs, and a mess of shrimp, clams, and crawfish. All the seafood was still alive when we showed up, so yeah it was fresh.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

looks nice, she should have made some for more than one person~


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG that looks good.

:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks great, nice family, great pictures. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm hungry now!!
:dr:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Tasty! That's one fine Mother-In-Law... Congratulations. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

lets see LTU flight to CA check, Ill be there in about 12 hours!! save me a seat please...

looks really good.. thanks for sharing :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Can I be adopted? That looked amazing, all of my favorites! :ss


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet Jesus!!!

Does she have another daughter? preferably single....


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks Delish! Hey, stop stealing our Crawfish! Must be from China, not Louisiana!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Note to self: DO NOT open any thread in this forum before going to lunch!

Looks good. I bet there was some piggin' down going on with a spread like that!


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW!!! Although I wouldn't want to see it moving before I ate it, that looks delicious. That's quite a mother-in-law. Nice dish!:tu Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Niiiiice! :tu

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Well done. Great pic's. Love seafood done that way!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Does She Ship to SC ? , Looks Really Good


----------

